# More fun, offset or pellet smoker?



## ryanmn (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm planning on buying a new smoker, and originally I was dead set on buying a high quality offset, but after reading about the convenience and quality of food it produces, I'm starting to wonder if a pellet smoker is best. I'm busy with work and young kids and don't want to find I can't invest the time in an offset, but I also like the challenge of using a real fire and am worried a pellet smoker won't be as fun. Anybody have thoughts?


----------



## slipaway (Sep 15, 2017)

An offset takes time and patience

To me, a pellet smoker is more like "set it and forget it".

You can probably tell that I have an offset...................

Seriously though, if you are looking to make some great BBQ but don't have the time to spend tending the fire a pellet smoker is probably more for you. If, if the future you find you have the time and want to try cooking with real fire you may want to invest in an offset.

Just my .02............


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 15, 2017)

What type(s) of smoker / grill do have now? Just wondering why you're narrowing it down to an offset or pellet.


----------



## ryanmn (Sep 15, 2017)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> What type(s) of smoker / grill do have now? Just wondering why you're narrowing it down to an offset or pellet.



I have a masterbuilt duel fuel, but I also have a tripod grill which I use to grill over open flame and I think that's a ton of fun. I was originally set on an offset because I've read it produces the best bbq and because I think it would be more fun tending to the fire than simply set and forget. I also want something with higher capacity, such as a Yoder Kingman, whereas most the pellet smokers I see are under 1000 sq in. However I've read how pellets produce almost as good bbq as an offset, and I worried that my busy schedule will make it more difficult to bbq as much as I want if I have an offset.


----------



## georgia smoker (Sep 15, 2017)

I have an offset and a pellet smoker. I agree with what Slipaway said. If time is a deciding factor, go with the pellet smoker.


----------



## lectro88 (Sep 16, 2017)

Hello All.

Now I enjoy my off-set..But it is a lot of work to keep the temp where you want it. You HAVE to "BABY SIT it" 

For me its every 15-30 minutes. (thats just my opinion)

Now I don't use bought wood. We cut and split our own as I heat with wood as a supplement. 

So my burn may not be as consistent as pure dried bought wood.

At the end of the day smoke and heat is what it takes, Whatever way you obtain it.

Offset is old school and more modern options are available to fit our lifestyles.

Hope this helps.


----------



## keithu (Sep 16, 2017)

I have an offset smoker and love it, but it's definitely a lot more work than a pellet smoker. When I still had kids at home and was always running to soccer games, etc. on the weekends I would not have had time to run an offset. Now my kids are grown and moved out, so tending the smoker all day on a Saturday while I putz around the house is fun, it gives me something to do.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 16, 2017)

I had a offset when I started out albeit a cheap one. I got real tired of babysitting it, and fuel consumption for a family of four was ridiculous. 

Chris.


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 16, 2017)

Yes, one thing about keeping an eye on an offset is, you can spend the same time cutting the grass or doing other work around the yard or garden, within sight of the smoker. You can just glance at it to monitor it.


----------



## keithu (Sep 16, 2017)

One other warning about offsets: There is a natural tendency to sit around the smoker and "have a beer" while you tend the fire. During a long 5+ hour smoke "a beer" can turn into quite a few and you can't taste or even remember eating the delicious food you smoked.

I've heard... Never happened to me of course!


----------



## motolife313 (Sep 16, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> I had a offset when I started out albeit a cheap one. I got real tired of babysitting it, and fuel consumption for a family of four was ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Chris.


 You gota get out there and cut some trees down yourself and u don't have to worry how much wood u go through. I was cooking 1 rack of ribs today over open pit. Used almost a wheel borrow full.


----------



## motolife313 (Sep 16, 2017)

Op. You say I like playing with fire. Get the offset or reverse flow. We have a treager, nothing is easier. I don't like it tho. Always cloags up with the fine wood dust and has pretty much been only cooking on high latley even tho it says 225.


----------



## okiefisher (Sep 17, 2017)

I've had the wood burner's and a traeger, still have an MES and an Englander PG100. From what I understand you are afraid you won't have time to spend with an offset but want something with a lot of cooking area. Didn't like the Traeger due to not enough smoke flavor but love the PG100. I heard some really good reviews on the REC TEC and from what I understand they make a grill with the larger cooking area that you can also sear on. Would be worth checking on.


----------



## jbk90 (Sep 20, 2017)

I currently own both a pellet smoker and an offset and honestly barely use to pellet smoker anymore. Personally, I enjoy managing the fire to maintain the temps on my offset and prefer the food that comes off of it as well. I am partial to brisket and love being able to use the uneven temps in the cook chamber to finish the point and flat as close together as possible. With the offset my focus is more on fire and temp management especially since I just use salt & pepper with no sauce on brisket.

However, that is not to say you can't have fun on a pellet smoker too...I typically run the pellet smoker only for things like ribs and pork butts which lets me play around with different rubs and sauces. My pellet smoker does make me feel like I am cooking in an outdoor oven with smoke from time to time though. In the end I would recommend you get whatever you think fits your style the best, if you want to focus on temp and fire management go for the offset...if rubs and sauces are more your thing go for the pellet. I also don't have any kids to worry about which probably makes spending 12 plus hours by a fire a lot easier.


----------



## ryanmn (Sep 20, 2017)

So I needed up buying a GMG Jim Bowie pellet smoker. The convenience factor was the deciding factor given how busy my life is. However, my plan would be to sell my motorcycle and use the proceeds to buy a large, heavy duty offset, that way I can have both!


----------

